# SOYO Kt600 motherboard won't reboot

## BigBaaadBob

With 2.4 kernals, my kt600 dragon motherboard would reboot, but it wouldn't power down when I halted.

With 2.6 kernels, it powers down fine when I halt, but won't reboot.  It just stops where it says "reloading kernel" or whatever it says when you reboot.

Does anyone have this working?

----------

## revertex

more info will be really appreciated.

----------

## BigBaaadBob

 *revertex wrote:*   

> more info will be really appreciated.

 

I'll be more than glad to give more information if you can specify what would help.  I sorta assumed that I would either get a response that said "I've got one and it works fine" or "I have the same problem", and take it from there.  As it is, I don't know if it is a HW problem, a config problem, or the phase of the moon.

----------

## Muso

I have a soyo kt600 dragon 1.0 plus ..... works fine for rebooting.  Check to see that you have the folowing in the kernel : 

```
x[*] Power Management support                                         x x   

```

And the chipset driver (obviously)

----------

## revertex

BigBadBob,

is ACPI on in your bios?

is PNP OS off in your bios?

is ACPI support compiled in your kernel? (thermal zone, fan, button not as module)

is there something relevant in dmesg?

did you found any warning in your logs?

which IDE controller are you using?

you can try some sorta of knoppix live cd and see if it can shutdown and reboot clearly.

----------

## BigBaaadBob

 *revertex wrote:*   

> BigBadBob,
> 
> is ACPI on in your bios?

 

Yes.  At least as far as I can tell.  There isn't a direct "on" setting.

 *Quote:*   

> is PNP OS off in your bios?

 

Yes.

 *Quote:*   

> is ACPI support compiled in your kernel? (thermal zone, fan, button not as module)

 

Yes.

 *Quote:*   

> is there something relevant in dmesg?

 

```

spooky root # grep -i acpi /tmp/dmesg

ACPI: RSDP (v000 KT600                                     ) @ 0x000f6f40

ACPI: RSDT (v001 KT600  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 KT600  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 KT600  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff7d80

ACPI: DSDT (v001 KT600  AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] global_irq_base[0x0])

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 dfl dfl)

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 *12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs 20) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs 21) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs 22) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] enabled at IRQ 23

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (34 C)

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

```

 *Quote:*   

> did you found any warning in your logs?

 

Nope.

 *Quote:*   

> which IDE controller are you using?

 

```

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.0

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.0

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd800-0xd807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd808-0xd80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA
```

 *Chopinzee wrote:*   

> And the chipset driver (obviously)

 

Which/what chipset driver?  Where configured?  I'm using 2.6.7.

Thanks!

----------

## revertex

 *BigBadBob wrote:*   

>  *Chopinzee wrote:*   And the chipset driver (obviously) 
> 
> Which/what chipset driver?  Where configured?  I'm using 2.6.7.
> 
> Thanks!

 

run make menuconfig as usual and select

```
   Device Drivers  --->

   ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

 <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

<*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

<*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support

[*]       Use multi-mode by default

[*]     IDE Taskfile IO (EXPERIMENTAL)

[*]     PCI IDE chipset support

[*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support

[*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

[*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available

<*>         VIA82CXXX chipset support
```

----------

## BigBaaadBob

Yes, those are exactly the settings I've been using all along...  I thought Chopinzee was talking about a driver related to ACPI or Power Management.

Also, I've tried to use the 2004.3-R1 live CD to try the reboot thing, but, wouldn't you know, the USB keyboard ceases to work with that!  :Confused:   I didn't want to use a 2.4 knoppix because, as I note above, it changes the symptoms.  I'd prefer a 2.6.7 livecd which mirrors my running config.

----------

## BigBaaadBob

An update:  The Gentoo 2005.0 install cd is able to power-off (from the "halt" command) my system, but it can't reboot it (from the "reboot" command).  When rebooting it hangs after "remounting filesystems readonly".  I've tried to duplicate the kernel config on my system as close to the one on the CD as makes sense, but in my case neither "halt" or "reboot" works.  I guess there is still something different, but I haven't fooled with it enough to find out what yet. I'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r9.  About the only thing I haven't tried are the various "laptop" ACPI modules.  Also, I note that the CD has APM enabled too, which I don't do (I only use ACPI).  :Confused: 

----------

## BigBaaadBob

Further update:  I took a config from a Ubuntu CD (which worked both rebooting and halting) and whacked it into a Gentoo config and now the MB reboots and halts just fine!  :Smile:   Don't know exactly which config item fixed it because the were zillions of diffs between this and my old config.

----------

